# New Imported Discus from Forrest Theo



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

Purchased through Kenny Chueng's September Shipment.




Got 2 of the Golden Discus


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

While they are all stunning I am fairly confused, do they swim on their side or are they out of water or what? Also are they tropical?


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Gorgeous! Yes, they are tropical fish.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

Wow. I've never really liked Discus, but those are stunning. 

And I think they have just been taken out of the water, and put into really low water.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Beautiful! I want! Haha :| I just don't have the room :/


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

Here is a picture of the tank I put them in....


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

Here is a sneak peak from my October Shipment.


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

I also had my first spawn in the 90 Gallon community tank.


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

Gorgeous fish! If the maintenance requirements for them weren't so high I'd try a few myself.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

TerriGtoo said:


> Gorgeous fish! If the maintenance requirements for them weren't so high I'd try a few myself.


Yeah, me too. Maybe when I retire. I hear breeders change their water a couple of times a day. I'm not even home a couple of times a day. 

I'm going to visit a discus forum just to see how many people ask if they need a heater, or if it's OK to keep them in a 1 gallon bowl.


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

MikeG14 said:


> Yeah, me too. Maybe when I retire. I hear breeders change their water a couple of times a day. I'm not even home a couple of times a day.
> 
> I'm going to visit a discus forum just to see how many people ask if they need a heater, or if it's OK to keep them in a 1 gallon bowl.



Me three! But for me, my water is apparently the wrong p.h. for them, and he's actually knowledgeable about fish.


----------



## farmgirl82 (Jul 30, 2014)

Wow! Those are gorgeous discus with some amazing colors/patterns. I didnt know they had so many varieties. Do they really just lay there when you handle them or are they sedated or something? The picture of the 6 yellow ones looks really strange. Are they shipped like that?


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

I do water changes every other day to encourage them to breed and optimize their growth, But once they are fully grown and I no longer need them to breed they only get weekly water changes.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

They are just stunning Polukoff!! Wow!


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

I really wanted some discus I think they have adorable faces, but apparently they are really hard to look after and keep


----------

